# icones disparues



## Anonyme (31 Août 2000)

Il faut que tu reconstruises le bureau une nouvelle fois,...

------------------
++

Florent


----------



## bengilli (1 Septembre 2000)

pomme+alt enfoncées au démmarage...

hummmm hummmmm...... chasse au nombre d'envois....

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2000)

Bonjour

Suite à une plantade lors de la reconstruction de mon bureau,les icônes des applications ont disparuElles ont été remplacées par licône standard des applis(idem pour les fichiers annexes tels document de travail,filtres ou ressources).Les icônes du système sont restées intactes.

Dès lors je ne peux plus ouvrir directement les fichiers créés à partir de ces applis.Mon mac (G3 système 8.6) me propose un choix dapplis mais celles dont licône a disparu napparaissent pas.
Mystère
Merci pour ceux qui pourront maider


----------



## Fogi (2 Septembre 2000)

Je dirais même plus...


----------



## Number One (2 Septembre 2000)

Hou, hou, Fogi, c'est pas beau ce que tu fais là
Et , un de plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Je ne sais pas si ce top 10 était une bonne idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## bengilli (2 Septembre 2000)

c'est vrai

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Number One (2 Septembre 2000)

N'est-ce pas ?

Bon, Ok j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon ce pauvre mbrob va être submergé d'e-mail qui n'ont rien avoir avec son sujet et Veejee va taper sur nos doigts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2000)

Faut croire que je suis le seul à m'etre calmé depuis ce top 10,...

Bref je retourne à ma miuuuzzz moA

------------------
++

Florent


----------



## bengilli (2 Septembre 2000)

il existe un moyen fabuleux pour résoudre tous ces problêmes et pourtant peu d'adeptes du mac le connaissent, il faut démarrer en appuyant sur pomme et alt en meme temps...
voila, j'espère que j'ai su répondre a ta question...

mouuuuaaaaahahahhaahahah!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Number One (2 Septembre 2000)

Tu te répetes. Arrête SVP. Tu ne rettraperas jamais Florent ! Ne fout pas en l'air l'ambiance des forums. Ce n'est pas une course !!!

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## bengilli (2 Septembre 2000)

ouhla! on se calme... l'ambiance des forums est pas gachée pour si peu
ca ne me dérange pas de délirer un peu, et mon but n'est pas de scorer absolument, Florent est inacessible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Fogi (2 Septembre 2000)

Mais si c'est beau ce que je fais : je dis que c'est une bonne réponse...
Et en plus je fais partager mon immense culture Bd. Alors qui a dit souvent ; "je dirais même plus?


----------



## Fogi (2 Septembre 2000)

Le Professeur Tounesol Bien sûr!
Je réponds avant que des petits malins postent 10 fois la réponse pour faire du "chiffre"  ......


----------



## Fogi (2 Septembre 2000)

Quoi? vous me prêtez l'horrible dessein de vouloir conforter ma position dans le Top... c'est pas gentil, mais...hehehe...
c'est parce que c'est MAC hiavélique.
All Right! j'arrête la triche mais les autres aussi, Hein?


----------



## jkest (11 Juin 2015)

Bjr voilà mon. Problème j'ai pris un compte dev aujourd'hui j'ai donc trouver pour rajouter les udid pour les iPhone etc...  En revanche j'ai voulu mettre  10.11 en téléchargement je vais sur la page de avec mon MBP et la je click bien-sûr le téléchargement se lance !! mais je voulais le lancer de mon iMac est pas de mon MacBook pro du coup j'ai essayé d'aller sur mon iMac avec mon compte dev mais bien sûre quand je vais dessus il me dit que le code a déjà été utilisé j'ai laissé le téléchargement se faire sur mon MacBook mettre dans mon iMac mais je vois pas comment faire et surtout. Si je le transfère sur mon iMac cela risque t'il de le bloquer ?
Merci d'avance


----------

